# Cut Acrylic Sheet for Tank



## krnlgd (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum and was looking into making a *custom made aquarium*.
I wanted to get an *idea* of how much it would *cost* to build my own *acrylic tank*.

I was interested in the dimensions of the _8.6 gallon ADA tank 24"x12"x7"_
Approximately how much do you think it would cost me and where can I find
a reliable source to order my sheets.

The inspiration:









And for all the other people whom are interested in making their own,
here's an insightful page where you can figure out the proper dimensions
and how to prep your cell-cast acrylic:
DIY ACRYLIC AQUARIUM

Thanks


----------



## Hon123 (Jan 30, 2010)

krnlgd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and was looking into making a *custom made aquarium*.
> I wanted to get an *idea* of how much it would *cost* to build my own *acrylic tank*.
> ...


the most expensive part is the plexiglass or acrylic sheet, i got it from homedepot. it costs me around ~60-70 bucks material to make my 48x6x6 sump. so probably it will cost ~40bucks for yours.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Give Plastic World a call. They do lots of acrylic. No idea of price.

www.plasticworld.ca

1140 Shepard Ave West Unit 8
Toronto M3K 2A2

416-630-9272

They are located near downsview subway station opposite the armoury.


----------



## krnlgd (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback I'll check those ones out.

I decided to make it into a 10 gallon tank by using these dimensions

10 gallon long LWH = 26-1/4" x 10-1/2 " x 9-5/8"
- top, bottom: 26 1/4" x 10 1/2"
- front, back: 26 1/4" x 9 5/8"
- sides: HW = 9 5/8" x 10"

I've mapped out the exact sheet size I need which is a 30x36. I've messaged a couple of plastic companies around the GTA still waiting for a reply, but most of them only sell 48x96 and above. Hopefully, some carry the size I'm looking for.

If anyone spots a 1/4" Clear Cast Acrylic Sheet 30" x 36", please let me know 

Found this site that sells it, but I'm trying to avoid shipping & handling.
Delvie Plastics


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

plasticworld has lots of offcuts on a rack as well. Variety of colours and sizes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hon123 said:


> the most expensive part is the plexiglass or acrylic sheet, i got it from homedepot. it costs me around ~60-70 bucks material to make my 48x6x6 sump. so probably it will cost ~40bucks for yours.


Yikes, I hope you got cell cast acrylic of the appropriate thickness. I didn't think Home Depot had anything appropriate for acrylic fabrication.

For cell cast acrylics, expect to pay a lot more than $40 - if you get the sheets cut at Plastic world (for example), expect to pay about $60 - $80 for a 2x4 sheet cut to your dimensions. I think I paid about that for the acrylic baffles (they were much smaller though, no bigger than 15x10 each) I had them cut a number of years ago.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I paid last week for the piece 20x17 of 1/4" black acrylic $25 in the Plastic wold

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I was looking into making my own tanks too. But my conclusion is that I don't save ALOT of money. 

I am very interested in the total cost of making your tank (glue, acrylic, and GAS money). Let me know!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> I was looking into making my own tanks too. But my conclusion is that I don't save ALOT of money.
> 
> I am very interested in the total cost of making your tank (glue, acrylic, and GAS money). Let me know!


total cost of which tank? 
Spend 3 bucks on gas and drive to Sheppard and Allen to Plastic world. 
your answers are there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

sig said:


> total cost of which tank?
> Spend 3 bucks on gas and drive to Sheppard and Allen to Plastic world.
> your answers are there


I am referring to the 24"x12"x7" tank.

I wanted to know if the thread starter end up making his own tank, not you.

By the way, Sig, how much did you spend and how big of a tank did you manage to build with that money? I am looking into this myself.

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> I am referring to the 24"x12"x7" tank.
> 
> I wanted to know if the thread starter end up making his own tank, not you.
> 
> ...


I did not build any tank. I just got piece 20x17 of 1/4" black acrylic $25 in the Plastic wold for the overflow. I do not know if this acrylic is good for the tank, but I really suggest that you go or call them and ask questions. The guys are really nice.
They also have glue for the acrylic, but I do not know if you can used it. They also weld acrylic, but this job could be expensive

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

